# Ink Running after mug is washed in dishwasher



## dkcustom (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi,
Hoping someone can help or offer some guidance. I have noticed that my sublimated mugs seem to run in the dishwasher, and I'm not sure why. Using SG400, orca coated mugs (also noticed on generic sublimation mugs), pressing with a mug press at 400F for 240 seconds. After it is printed, I remove the paper and dip the mug in warm water. The print looks great. I wait 24 hours and place the mug in the dishwasher, and after the first wash the ink starts to drip/run. Washing it again makes it run even more. I hate to sell these and have this issue for my customers. I know these can be washed in the dishwasher- has anyone else experienced this issue before? Any suggestions on what to try?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi. You don't say what inks you are using.

Also, just because a mug says 'orca coated' doesn't mean that it is, or that it's dishwasher proof.

I had much the same problems when I first started, with mugs from ebay classed as 'AAA rated.' What a laugh! I had to scrap them all. 

I now stick exclusively to Listawood (I'm in the UK) mugs which are guaranteed dishwasher proof and I've used them in my own home for over 4 years. They still look as good as the day they were first printed. 

You can have the best printer and inks in the world, but unless your mugs have quality coatings you'll never produce anything but rubbish.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Make sure your inks are sublimation inks. We use mugs from Conde and have never had any problems and they go through the dishwasher without any issues.


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

The problem maybe is coating, you can make sure if it is orca coating.


----------



## ScreamingMimi (Oct 2, 2018)

I've never had that happen. I used to use orca coated mugs but now I'm using dolphin coated from Heatpressnation.com I use the TexPrint paper, and 3rd party inks.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

dkcustom said:


> Hi,
> Hoping someone can help or offer some guidance. I have noticed that my sublimated mugs seem to run in the dishwasher, and I'm not sure why. Using SG400, orca coated mugs (also noticed on generic sublimation mugs), pressing with a mug press at 400F for 240 seconds. After it is printed, I remove the paper and dip the mug in warm water. The print looks great. I wait 24 hours and place the mug in the dishwasher, and after the first wash the ink starts to drip/run. Washing it again makes it run even more. I hate to sell these and have this issue for my customers. I know these can be washed in the dishwasher- has anyone else experienced this issue before? Any suggestions on what to try?



Where did you mugs etc come from. I used to work with Signzworld and I have seen the crap that went through that place and the claims made. Listawood I have heard nothing but good reports about!


----------

